# SF Bay Area Puppy Training



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wondering if any of you in the SF Bay Area have taken your Havs through Sirius Puppy Training classes or used Dr Ian Dunbar books/video techniques? My question was triggered by the Havs "too happy" thread and wanting to get Lola to calm down around people, do sit and stay and also walk on loose leash. Up to now at 10 1/2 months I have been accommodating her behavior with distractions, treats and special harnesses rather than working to change it. 

I am so amazed when I see the video of Amanda's dogs lying down and staying put when those Bailey's Jerky Treats are right in front of them...it encourages me to know what is possible! 

We went to puppy classes at Perfect Paws when Lola was 10 weeks old and did learn "sit" and recall...sort of. That's about as far as we got. I know I am not the most dedicated trainer mommy, so the classes might get us focused.

Any other recommendations if not Sirius?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, Patti may have a great idea for you up in The City.

I would kill (okay, not really) to take some of the classes offered over at the SF SPCA. They have Jean Donaldson as the foundation for a lot of their training, which is also how dog trainers and behaviorists get certified. I've been reading one of her books and it is fabulous. Here is a list of her Top 10 Dog Training Tips. If you can get over there and take some of their lower level classes, you will be so far ahead of the game it isn't even funny. You know, if you're inclined to go, I may even make the drive to join you. That's how valuable I think any training based on her methods and insights are.

I believe that Ian Dunbar and Jean Donaldson have the same way of thinking about dog behavior and training.

One of my puppy homes did Sirius and really seemed to like it. It worked well for them, but it was somewhere over in the East Bay (maybe Oakland?).


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not sure where in the bay area you are located, but Vicki Ronchette of Braveheart Dog Training has all kinds of classes based out of San Leandro. Everything she does is based on does clicker training, and we went to her for puppy preschool and now conformation. She wrote "Positive Training for Show Dogs". 

With Lola you just need to keep practicing everything you learned and you have to keep doing it even though you think they mastered it. We have stopped a few things with Tito (like sit) and he has forgotten them! So that is my bad. Just find a school, and practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa, DH & I took the Puppy I class through Sirius in San Ramon. I thought the class was excellent. Our instructor is very experienced (10 years with Sirius and another 10 teaching puppy training before that). She is certified through SF SPCA and also does private training to work on behavior issues.

I'm going to continue to take classes with Sirius and will start Puppy II class on July 2. They also have a Puppy III class, as well as Adult Manners, Tricks, Dance & some others. I'll probably continue with Sirius and then switch over to the classes at ARF in Walnut Creek because they offer Rally, CGC and Agility. I have also heard that the classes at SF SPCA have an excellent reputation, but they are too far away for me. 

Since I'm a novice, I find that going to class is way more beneficial than trying to read a training book and work on it by myself. You also get the added socialization that occurs in a class. I think it's fun and a good bonding experience too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Anne, Patti may have a great idea for you up in The City.
> 
> I would kill (okay, not really) to take some of the classes offered over at the SF SPCA. They have Jean Donaldson as the foundation for a lot of their training, which is also how dog trainers and behaviorists get certified. I've been reading one of her books and it is fabulous. Here is a list of her Top 10 Dog Training Tips. If you can get over there and take some of their lower level classes, you will be so far ahead of the game it isn't even funny. You know, if you're inclined to go, I may even make the drive to join you. That's how valuable I think any training based on her methods and insights are.
> 
> ...


yes Kimberley is right Sirius is the oldest running dog training organizations in the world . Dr. Ian Dunbar is credited with starting the first real training for puppies ever. And the most important thing is that their methods of positive reinforcement are in many professionals minds the best methods for dog training or for that matter any animal. And yes Jean Donaldson uses the same methods and is in my opinion the second most knowledgable dog people in the world. You are lucky to live where you do.. Have fun that is what puppy training is all about.


----------

